# Goldsboro (Wayne Cty), NC - Male #1



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

There were a total of 7 GSD’s in this very small, rural, high-kill shelter. Three were pulled today (the two seniors and one female) and are going to rescue. The other four still need to get out of there asap. 

Very rescue friendly shelter, although it is a kill shelter and they just euthanized a lot of animals. Dogs all receive vaccinations before leaving. No pull fee for rescue. Safe to assume that they aren’t spayed or neutered as the three that were pulled were not. They are strays and owner surrenders, but we don’t know which ones are which. This county just passed a law that dogs can’t be chained (that’s the good news), so people are just turning them loose per the ACO. 

Joanne of J&J Homeless Pet Rescue has access to very low cost short-term boarding in the area. She can also assist in getting them pulled and vetted. I can’t find her user name on this forum, but I’m sure she’ll post tomorrow. In the meantime, if you can help, you can contact me via PM or my email address is in my profile.

The following is the information available from Sandy Davis, the ACO. I updated the numbers as the three are now safe.

“We now have 4 on site. 2 females and 2 males. The females are 2, and 3 years old. The males are 2, 5 years old. They all did well today with temperament testing and all walked well on a leash. I had a friend of mine bring her 2 therapy dogs out, Gracie a 2 year old maltipoo and Jerry Lee 4 year old German Shepherd and they all did remarkably well. I was very surprised how un-interested they were with her two dogs. Some do have some hip issues it looks like and one has what looks to be an old wound on his face and most of them have fly bites on the tips of their ears. Call me if you have any more questions and I will try to answer them. Thanks for trying to help these sweet, sweet babies. 919-223-0550 if I can find it or 919-344-1830.”

Sandy Davis
Animal Control Officer
Rescue Coordinator
Wayne County, NC 
(919) 731-1439 Ext. 5144
[email protected]

Male 1


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Just wanted to add that the dogs with the hip issues and the old wound are the seniors that were pulled today and are safe.

The other four are young (one is five, others are around two and three) and seemingly healthy, although they have not been tested for HW.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

These dogs have no time...

Heidi (Young female #2) was going to be PTS today (probably because she was an owner surrender), but a rescue stepped up for her so she's safe. There are three remaining who desperately need help.

Bump for the beautiful boy...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

This boy is still at the shelter! I can't believe he's still alive.

Rescue friendly shelter and this guy must be pretty special if they've been able to keep him this long.

Anyone who can help him??


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

This a different dog than what was previously posted on the board. The dog on the original thread with the hip issues was pulled by a rescue. I went to the shelter on Friday and assessed the 3 including this male. None of them are PB shepherds - they are all mixes. This boys picture is a tad misleading - he is actually not a shepherd - he is a shepherd/chow mix and you can tell more in person. He had a great disposition but we were not able to pull due to limited space and the only foster we have available is a female only foster home. VGSR showed interest but cancelled. Just letting you guys know. He could probably pass off as a shepherd within a rescue but the truth of the matter is that in person he isn't a purebred shep. 

You can call me to dicuss their assessments if you would like - I would be more than happy to pass on any and all info I have. The other 2 dogs are rottie/shep mixes with docked tails. 1 did not pass the temp test. The other did ok. 

Alisa


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

I did just get an email from Sandy saying that she just received a gorgeous female and that she will send info soon. This female is brand new to the shelter and has nothing to do with the original post. I am hoping that between KShort and I, we can start her a new thread as soon as we receive more info. I can do assesses at this shelter if anyone is interested.


----------

